
Ask HN: What does your team do to socialize now that we are fully remote? - rcardo11
These days that we are fully remote I&#x27;d like to know what other teams are doing to keep non-work-related social interactions alive. For example, we have arranged some online games and coffee meetings but I&#x27;m getting bored and would like to do something new.
======
exaflower
It’s funny. I work from home as a distributed employee of a firm. Most of my
other colleagues worked in an office until last week. Now it’s been a boon for
me socially! We’ve setup afternoon and morning coffee chats, and people are
just more communicative in general with me. Sorry to say it, that it took a
disaster like this to get some love for remote folks.

------
maps7
My team didn't socialize before this and aren't socializing now either. In the
office we didn't even sit together! We saw eachother at standups for 15-30
mins and then whenever we needed to work together.

Now it's a conferencing call for the 15-30 mins during the day and people can
contact whoever they need to work with.

I'm not even sure how socializing in a conference call works. Aren't people
speaking over each other and won't it just end up with the biggest talkers
taking over? Not that that is too dissimilar to face-to-face interactions..

